# Pictus ponderings...



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I really, really want a Pictus catfish. But I have a few problems.

Despite all the sources say they only get about half a foot (6 inches/15cm), they also say a minimum of 20 gallons. My tank is ten (and holding 8) gallons.

Sources say they need pH of 5-7 ...my pH is 7.6 and maybe higher, since I haven't gotten a 'high' kit yet.

I got little fishies, that might be good snacks. My neons must be young, because they're only an inch (2.25cm), and I doubt they'll get too much bigger. But they seem to like to swim in the 'middle' of the tank.

So! If the size of tank is because they're big 'wasters'/poopers, I do weekly water changes - so maybe I can swing that? If I went by the "inch per gallon" rule, it'd kinda be overcrowded, since I already have a Betta, Molly and I'm putting in 6 neons when they're finished with quarantine.
I'd acclimate it very slowly, so it won't go into shock...or should I try to lower my pH a bit? (especially if my readings really _are_ off the chart).
Any chance my neons won't end up being snacks?

The main reason I'm pondering this, is I have a pleco. For one thing, he's ugly - and despite this, I heard tanks "need" algae eaters and scavangers. Then I heard they don't, if you keep up on maintenance. Plus, my husband's pleco grew to be a foot long, and is HUGE - I asked somebody at Petsmart how long until I need to move my pleco, and she said "oh, he won't grow...he'll sort of stunt off, and die" ... Feh!
So I'd get rid of the pleco, and get a pictus instead...because they're much prettier to me. But if it'll actually end up being more trouble/harm, maybe I'll just not have bottomers at all ;p


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well the pictus probably wont eat the neons in the 10 gallon only because it wouldnt be able to grow large/fast enough, the 10 gallon will stunt him. which is why I wouldnt get it. i wouldnt mess with the ph too much.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I had a pictus in a 10G once and he grew enough to eat my neons and other fish. i wouldnt get him plus he isnt a scavenger, he eats flakes and pellets like the rest of the fish


----------



## Teelie (Feb 13, 2005)

They're also schooling fish and I would suggesr getting 5 or more.


----------

